# Tayana 55 Shoal Draft



## t3x50mph (Feb 23, 2015)

Fellow dreamers,
I'm a new member here and was wondering if someone familiar with Tayana 55s might be able to answer a question on the shoal draft model. Can anyone speak from experience on how much performance is lost with the slightly shallower keel (6'6" vs 7'2")? Will the shallower draft make the Tayana 55 no longer safe for passage making & long term bluewater liveaboard?
The difference in keel depth doesn't really seem significant, and a 6"6" deep keel really isn't "shoal draft". That being said, the lead vs steel ballast and changes in the CG may make significant differences in its handling. I figured the only way to know how sea-kindly and safe the shoal version actually is would be to hear from people who actually have them. I appreciate the help as I like the model and am trying to figure out if I need to rule out certain variants if I go the Tayana route. Cheers.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

No direct experience, but I'd expect the designers took much of your concerns into consideration at the time - and if you're not racing then you'll likely never notice the difference, nor care....

The 'shoal' 6'6" keel would not qualify as shoal to most, as you say.. it would be different if you were comparing a 7' version to a 4' version....


----------



## lancelot9898 (Dec 30, 2008)

If you google the Tayana's Owner Group they might have some answers. A lot of good information about various models, but mostly the 37.


----------



## t3x50mph (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks for the quick replies! I've never really been much for online posting, but I may get more involved now that I know the community is so responsive. Your thoughts mirror what my previous experience tells me. Since I won't be racing, I don't really see it being a major factor. That being said, it would be nice to hear from someone that has crossed a few oceans in a shoal draft tayana. It would be great news to hear that they shallower versions handled as well as the standard draft boats do.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Our shoal draft is 6.5 as well and we're glad to have it. However, the full keel would be 9ft. Are you sure the full keel on the T55 is only 7ish? I agree, that doesn't make sense.


----------



## t3x50mph (Feb 23, 2015)

The Tayana website lists the standard draft at 7'2" with a steel keel. The "Shoal Draft" is listed at 6"6' with a lead keel. You can see where my question comes from. I just can't say how much difference 8" of keel is going to make when sailing to wind or on long cruising legs. There have been quite a few couples and small families that have done extensive cruising on T55s, but they I haven't found any info on weather the shoal draft is really only a Caribbean/Bahamas boat.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

THAT may make a difference to some.. A properly sealed steel keel can be fine, an untreated steel keel can be an ongoing maintenance issue, and for many a non-lead keel is a dealbreaker.

This also explains the rather slight difference in draft - it isn't really a shoal/deep option so much as a lead/steel choice.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm not an engineer, but I would have a hard time believing the 8" would make much of a difference. I have no complaints with our ability to point our boat with 6.5ft of draft. In fact, when it's not performing well, it's undoubtedly the skipper's fault.


----------

